
Kevin Rose declares Reddit the winner - frsandstone
http://twitter.com/kevinrose/status/36916428607062016
======
ConceptDog
Yes.. and with this, Kevin Rose's descent into douchebaggery is complete.
Welcome to the dark side.

------
knowsnothing613
Reddit has about 6 months before the digg spammers, and digtards turn reddit
into a bruh-wasteland.

This is not good news at all. Is anyone building a digg/reddt alternative?

~~~
derleth
> Is anyone building a digg/reddt alternative?

You're soaking in it.

